# Just Harvested Bagseed Plant



## JogaBonito521 (Nov 10, 2008)

The buds are currently being cured in a paper bag, but I did a test smoke on the smaller popcorn buds as they were already dry. It was a very very smooth smoke, and it gave me a decent head energetic high. :hubba:

However, the buds smell like butt, but not like ammonia. Its really not a pleasant smell at all. I checked the buds for bud rot and found nothing. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 10, 2008)

bunk strain


----------



## Growdude (Nov 10, 2008)

JogaBonito521 said:
			
		

> The buds are currently being cured in a paper bag, but I did a test smoke on the smaller popcorn buds as they were already dry. It was a very very smooth smoke, and it gave me a decent head energetic high. :hubba:
> 
> However, the buds smell like butt, but not like ammonia. Its really not a pleasant smell at all. I checked the buds for bud rot and found nothing. Has anyone else experienced this?


 
You need to seal them up in jars to cure the weed the paper bag is to slow the drying.

Once there too dry the dont cure properly once sealed into jars IMO.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Nov 10, 2008)

How do i know if they are too dry? They're pretty crispy on the outside..


----------



## Growdude (Nov 10, 2008)

JogaBonito521 said:
			
		

> How do i know if they are too dry? They're pretty crispy on the outside..


 
Seal it up in jars, it should bring out the moisture inside the bud


----------



## longtimegrower (May 5, 2009)

That is one of those new shutiva stains Slim


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 5, 2009)

my bag seeds smelled amazing when i chopped them, then good for the first 2 days of hanging, then like total crap for 2 weeks. now they taste like a fruit berry atom bomb.


----------



## Dankerz (May 5, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:   :ignore:


----------



## lordhighlama (May 5, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> my bag seeds smelled amazing when i chopped them, then good for the first 2 days of hanging, then like total crap for 2 weeks. now they taste like a fruit berry atom bomb.


 
:yeahthat:


----------

